# Eliminated the dreaded BFD hum for free



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

For years I've been able to get rid of ground loop hums in my system by simply attaching a piece of speaker wire to the chasis of one piece of gear to another. In the case of the BFD there's a siliver grounding screw underneath the unit right in the middle. All I did was attach a piece of speaker wire from the BFD's grounding screw to a screw on the chasis of my pre amp and the hum is gone. 

Legairre


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, great information, Legairre! Hopefully it’ ll work for other folks, too.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Interesting information.

When I tried to add a Behringer mixer to my system the case had a high electrical potential.
My wife was dusting the rack and had a shock from the case. 
A neon test screwdriver showed a distinct glow. 
This was prior to any ICs being fitted. 
I just switched it on to see the usual Behringer light show. :R 
Reversing the 2-pin plug in the mains socket solved the problem. 
Behringer mains plugs are 2-pin in Scandinavia.
They are also 90 degree offset so they usually follow a pattern in the multiplug.
This one doesn't. 
I wonder whether I should take the mixer back? I haven't even used it yet.
I have never suffered from hum though.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Reversing the 2-pin plug in the mains socket solved the problem


Yeah, I think low current devices in most of europe etc use a 230volts/50Hz unearthed two wire system. 

The plug is called a europlug I believe. Looks like this?:










If you swap hot and neutral and the problem goes away, then you have a leaky device in the behringer, and I would indeed return it.....

brucek


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

brucek said:


> Yeah, I think low current devices in most of europe etc use a 230volts/50Hz unearthed two wire system.
> 
> The plug is called a europlug I believe. Looks like this?:


Yes, something like that.



> If you swap hot and neutral and the problem goes away, then you have a leaky device in the behringer, and I would indeed return it.....
> 
> brucek


Thanks for the advice brucek. I shall return it.


----------

